# Had a Ball Running Operations Yesterday!



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We had the guys over for an operation's session on the T&LBRR yesterday. Everyone had a ball and will be back in 2 weeks (Fri 8/13) if anyone here would care to join us. We run three engineers simultaneously and a "tower man" to take care of the turnouts and block control, all on simple track power.

Rather than run "city-to-city" our engineers/operations are more of a switching event to take care of servicing the towns people in their daily needs/endevors/pleasures.

There is no reason that a "display" railroad cannot successfully run operations if it is set up properly to do so.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Where are you located? 

Paul Deis


----------

